# What are some good shampoos that don't require a pressure washer to foam up?



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

So I have tried Car Chem Super Suds but have been left disappointed; washing just seems like I'm washing with water on its own...

I've tried giving it a really good mix in the bucket but I don't get many more suds. I've heard that this might be since the shampoo is so concentrated it's best to use a pressure washer to break it down a bit. 

I bought it due to its economy with it being so concentrated but I don't have a pressure washer. Does anyone have any suggestions for alternative shampoos? Previously I used Meg's Gold Class but you have to use so much of it. I've seen BH Auto-Foam but worried I'll get the same problem


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

From what I’ve used that gives good suds straight from filling in sink ...

AG pure shampoo
Megs gold
Bear car care - both shampoos they do 
DetailedOnline Elite shampoo 
AutoAllure Luxallure shampoo 
XVC shampoo 
AG UHD shampoo 
Adams wax shampoo
Simoniz wash / wax 

Only one I’ve been disappointed with suds wise - but it’s known like this, is AG bodywork conditioner.


----------



## ctownshend (Sep 25, 2006)

I use poorboy's super slick & suds - it's good value, sudsy, lubricious, and smells great too, and you can use it in direct sunlight


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm surprised. I use CC 1900:1 currently but have some super suds for when it runs out as I was told it's basically the same. I use the hose pipe attachment to suds it up rather than the pressure washer and it comes up fine.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wax planet lava
Adams shampoo
Auto finesse lather
Poorboys super slick suds

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Megs NXT or carplan demon suff comes with a hose adapter for extra foam.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Some people use a garden pressurised sprayer instead of a pressure washer.
Nice low cost option.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=garden+sprayer


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

RCCampus said:


> So I have tried Car Chem Super Suds but have been left disappointed; washing just seems like I'm washing with water on its own...
> 
> I've tried giving it a really good mix in the bucket but I don't get many more suds. I've heard that this might be since the shampoo is so concentrated it's best to use a pressure washer to break it down a bit.
> 
> I bought it due to its economy with it being so concentrated but I don't have a pressure washer. Does anyone have any suggestions for alternative shampoos? Previously I used Meg's Gold Class but you have to use so much of it. I've seen BH Auto-Foam but worried I'll get the same problem


Are you after shampoo or snow foam?

Gold Class is shampoo
BH Auto-Foam is a snow foam (or pre wash).

Two different products (do you mean BH Auto Wash?)

Finally suds do not make cleaning power of lubrication, so why the wish for foam?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Foam does not = Cleaning ability :wall::wall:

Some of the best car soaps DO NOT foam much, take BH auto Wash, just a tiny amount and hardly any foam but great cleaning ability.


----------



## LFD (Nov 14, 2017)

Rian said:


> Foam does not = Cleaning ability :wall::wall:
> 
> Some of the best car soaps DO NOT foam much, take BH auto Wash, just a tiny amount and hardly any foam but great cleaning ability.


This has certainly been my experience.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

A good thread here

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

ctownshend said:


> I use poorboy's super slick & suds - it's good value, sudsy, lubricious, and smells great too, and you can use it in direct sunlight


It's not the best shampoo ever but that smell is just so good, I don't know what it is but it reminds me of being a small kid in the 70's (I used to sit on my Granddad's lap watching World of Sport whilst he smoked a pipe and ate oranges, it sort smells close to that).


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I use Gold Class, 2 caps in a detailing bucket and as I've diconnected the pressure washer so that I can fill the rinse bucket I simply set the hose pipe nozzle to a jet and blast that into the wash bucket to cool the hot water and this is sufficient to create a nice crema.


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

fatdazza said:


> Are you after shampoo or snow foam?
> 
> Gold Class is shampoo
> BH Auto-Foam is a snow foam (or pre wash).
> ...


Sorry, typo, I meant Auto Wash



Rian said:


> Foam does not = Cleaning ability :wall::wall:
> 
> Some of the best car soaps DO NOT foam much, take BH auto Wash, just a tiny amount and hardly any foam but great cleaning ability.


I appreciate this, but I would like to see where I'm cleaning, since my experience with Super Suds has been like cleaning with a bucket of water... also it's called "Super Suds"



AnthonyUK said:


> Some people use a garden pressurised sprayer instead of a pressure washer.
> Nice low cost option.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=garden+sprayer


How would I make this work to suds up a shampoo?



Tykebike said:


> I use Gold Class, 2 caps in a detailing bucket and as I've diconnected the pressure washer so that I can fill the rinse bucket I simply set the hose pipe nozzle to a jet and blast that into the wash bucket to cool the hot water and this is sufficient to create a nice crema.


Reason I don't like Gold Class is due to the amount you have to use per bucket


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> A good thread here
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


My hesitation with this is whether a pressure washer was used to agitate the soaps?


----------



## Rufus73 (Dec 31, 2015)

It may be to do with the tap water. Hard water will make it difficult to get suds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moncris (Jan 2, 2018)

Megs Hyper-Wash works great for me.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

I only ever use BH Autowash,superb value and great cleaning power,5ml teaspoon in a bucket and the car comes up sparkling.

As said before some of the best cleaning shampoos don't always foam up the most.

BH gives a decent initial foam but dies away to leave an awesome shampoo.


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 26, 2008)

Meguiars Ultimate seems to bubble up well.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I use Car Chem 1900:1. It says 4 pumps in a bucket but I put in 6 and get loads of suds with or without a pressure washer. I know loads of suds aren't a sign of a good shampoo but I like seeing them regardless. I think the 1900:1 ratio is a little optimistic. The other soaps I like are Bilthamber and Adams. All excellent.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

RCCampus said:


> So I have tried Car Chem Super Suds but have been left disappointed; washing just seems like I'm washing with water on its own...


I tried Super Suds for the first time at weekend and you're right, it's hard to get it to give up any suds if you add the product to water. I ended up pouring the first bucket away and then added about 6-8 pumps to the empty 20 litre bucket, then poured hot water onto it and that got it going. Give that a go. :thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Meguirs NXT is the best Ive used so far.

I know this because with zero effort, zero time spent getting anything right, any ratio, the missus gets on with it!


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

cleslie said:


> I use Car Chem 1900:1. It says 4 pumps in a bucket but I put in 6 and get loads of suds with or without a pressure washer. I know loads of suds aren't a sign of a good shampoo but I like seeing them regardless. I think the 1900:1 ratio is a little optimistic. The other soaps I like are Bilthamber and Adams. All excellent.


I'm assuming this is a 25L bucket?



GeeWhizRS said:


> I tried Super Suds for the first time at weekend and you're right, it's hard to get it to give up any suds if you add the product to water. I ended up pouring the first bucket away and then added about 6-8 pumps to the empty 20 litre bucket, then poured hot water onto it and that got it going. Give that a go. :thumb:


Yeah so I use the smaller 12L buckets, maybe I'll try 3 or 4 pumps next time.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

RCCampus said:


> I'm assuming this is a 25L bucket?


I have the Meguiars buckets which are 22L I believe. I don't fill to the top either.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Just a further note on Super Suds as a heads up... I tried Super Suds in a foam cannon earlier today on 2 vehicles. (To be fair, there is no recommendation of foam cannon use on the bottle but I wanted to try it anyway.) I probably used more product than was required as at the first attempt I got very little foam and it instantly ran off, so added more to the cannon. Yes I appreciate foam doesn't clean; just sharing this experience. After cleaning (multiple wash mitt method) and rinsing I quickly noticed that the Gyeon Wet Coat that was sitting on the cars had been removed. Zero beading, so I had to re-apply. It was raining this morning and water was still beading well just prior to washing so it was definitely this wash that stripped the wet coat (same on both cars). I didn't expect this so just wanted to share this. Not a fan of Super Suds but at least I know an effective way to strip Wet Coat if need be.


----------

